# Need Help - Blown Head Gasket



## Mike Kortney (Nov 28, 2005)

I have a 2005 GTO six speed.
I have a procharger supercharger and just blew my Head Gasket (leak).
Does anyone know of a good aftermarket head gasket that I should use?

Really appreciate any feedback


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

The stock gaskets hold up just fine- there are several guys running 6-700 whp with them. Something had to of happened for it to blow. Where and what is it leaking? What happened when it went?
Joe


----------



## Ozzhead (Jul 18, 2006)

Yeah the OEM one should be fine, id go with that. But also a kwitksi howd this happend?


----------

